# A "BOARD" made it to the Daily Top 3



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm sorry, 2 boards project made it to the Daily Top 3. Someone please explain this Daily Top 3 to me. Is it flawed and pretty much meaningless? Is it project quality? Come on man, any project this week could beat 2 boards, right? Some of this stuff gets 30-40 posts and 1000 views. Are the views people looking on and going "oh my God can you believe this" Explain it please.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If look through previous top 3's you can see a pattern in what determines it.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

There's no rhyme or reason to it….
I've seen numerous items there that aren't even projects , and some not even wood !!! 
Kind of makes the *"honor"* meaningless, aye?


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

There's an algorithm that factors in views, comments, and favorites and time to figure out what gets put in the top 3. As far as I can tell, favorites are the most heavily weighted, followed by comments, followed by views. And I believe it is whatever gains the most cumulative points in the previous 24 hours.

That's why you typically see so many projects that are shop related in the top 3 as many people favorite the projects so that they can remember to make them later.

Sometimes really good work goes unnoticed, and sometimes you end up with things that probably shouldn't be a top 3 up there. Just the way the numbers work.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I look at all of the projects I haven't viewed yet. I don't really pay attention to the Daily Top 3. My most difficult piece didn't make into the daily top 3 while some of my other projects did. I'm not really disturbed by that. I look more at who comments on my piece and what the comments are. There are some really fine woodworkers on this site! If they give me a compliment, that makes my day!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for downplaying my post. I don't really care what makes it to the top 3, including my own. However, I also don't slam anyone else who makes it. FYI, between sawing, planing, gluing (they are not one solid piece), sanding and finishing, I have about 40 hours in those "2 boards".


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, I'm not a very talented woodworker. I freely admit it. But sometimes the beauty of the project stands on it's own. If it two pieces of wood, than that is some great talent. I had a workbench make the top three. Admittedly, it wasn't all that special, but I sure treasure it, every day that I work with it. I am grateful that it has nothing to do with the complexity of the project but the beauty of the wood. Some folks can do some incredible things with seemingly simple wood.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I was going to post the 2 boards that I have been working on but now I don't know? I'm kind of sensitive!


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Post it Andre. I'm not a great wood worker, but love seeing how others do things.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

I've looked at the history of the daily top 3 as suggested. It looks like many of the daily top 3 are put there by the "buddie" system. So it's probably not a quality thing some of the time and it's just somewhat meaningless and maybe a flawed system. Monte I wasn't downplaying anything, just asking what many thought. I've spent 30 years gluing up hardwood panels. Basically taking narrow boards and gluing them up into one large board. It is what it is. I wouldn't personally put that up as a project and if it got comments I'd be embarrassed. If that's your project, that's your deal bud. My question was regarding the validity of the daily top 3. Many projects barely get comments and they should. Many are* quality*, well thought out projects with awesome finishes and they never make the top 3. I feel bad for these people when "boards" go to the top 3. I personally could care less about the top 3 for me, doesn't matter at all. I actually didn't realize their was a top 3 until a few weeks ago when someone stated in a post "I hope you make it to the top 3." I log in directly to the "forum" not the homepage. Since then I have been watching it and it seemed REAL strange that some projects made it and many, many that deserved it, didn't.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Jeff, it is not a critique of the quality of the projects. That said, there are so many that are really very well done. I am amazed at the talent here.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I like Monte's work. Making three boards look like one isn't as easy as one might think.

I've had several top 3 projects. Some I'm kind of proud of. Some I was a little embarrassed by.

I think a lot of it depends on the time of day you post, as most LJs seam to be in the US time zones.
People who have a lot of buddies and who are followed by many also get a lot of looks.
And as noted, shop projects always attract a lot of attention.

Regardless, it's not an Nobel prize. Just a friendly little "at a boy"


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I personally could care less about the top 3 for me, doesn't matter at all.

If that is true then your original post doesn't make any sense at all. Just sayin'.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Jmart outlined the overall mechanics of how the top 3 is selected. Making the top 3 can be the product of a few different factors. If the project is over the top nice, if it is a useful or unique jig, or if the maker is a more well known or regular contributor. Lots of people here interact with Monte, like to see what he is up and provide positive feedback on what he has made. Therefore some of the heavier LJ participants tend to appear in the top 3 more often.

Nothing to worry about, or to question too deep. People have tended to get too worked up over the top 3 for too long. All the ones that are top 3 deserve to be there for one reason or another. I don't think they will be sending out a check for the winners. It is kind of silly thing to worry about in my opinion.

I agree that there are lots of great projects that go underappreciated. There is so much info to take in on this site, I tend to not even look at most projects unless it has a title or subject that interests me, or if it was made by someone I am familiar with.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Don't start with your little "followers" group attack with me bondo. I could care less if ANY OF MY projects make it to the top anything. How's that?


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Freddie, I'm not part of any group of little followers. I don't have that much clout. However, I think your taking the top three much too seriously. It is just a way to enjoy some talented work.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

When I see some thing I like on the thumbnail I click on it and even occasionaly comment. If a friend posts somethimg I am definately going to click on it. If that causes the things I like to rise to the top it just might encourage others to be more creative and even give them direction. If people don't click on your project that mightr be taken as a sign that you are not creating interesting projects. Rather than disparage the talent of someone who can be creative you might consider asking yourself "Why am I not that good?" then learn from those masters. It is their job in life to raise the bar higher each day rather than lower their standards to a level where untalented people have no competition or reason for improvement. No one is knocking your talent and you have quite a bit it, but yours is not exactly what everone else is doing or want to do. We look for talent in the areas of our own interest and POLITELY ignor that which does not appeal to us.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I thought about my comment for quite a while and decided that I couldn't improve on Bondo's comment (#12 above).


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Maybe I'm wrong but it looks to me like they are all boards of some sorts. And that was impressive work by Monte. I feel that my few top 3's were only because of my striking good looks…....
It does seem a bit random but I really never gave it much thought because thinking gives me a headache.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

> I thought about my comment for quite a while and decided that I couldn t improve on Bondo s comment (#12 above).
> 
> - gfadvm


Ditto! 

That being said, as a guy who has had plenty of "top three" projects, I'll be the first to admit that the main factor is how many people are in your buddy list. Since your buddies get an email (unless they opt out) when you post a project, more buddies = more views and comments. More views and comments = better chance at top three. It's definitely not an objective assessment of how good the project is. But as long as one understands this, no harm… no foul, in my opinion.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Top 3 is a matter of mostly posting projects that are "do-able" 
for people who haven't been making furniture for
many years. Shop fixtures are a big hit too.

I've posted some very technical projects that didn't make
it… my "dock box" made out of spruce 2×4s did.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Monte said …..." I don't really care what makes it to the top 3, including my own.."

If that is true ,then Monte's response to the OP doesn't make any sense at all either , right bondo ?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll offer up a little bit of history. Others feel free to amend what I get wrong.

Earlier on, the home page had a spot for the last 3 projects posted. It worked well when the site was smaller. One could post a project and it might be on the home page for several hours - maybe longer.

As the site got more active the last 3 projects posted might change every few minutes. This especially was true when someone posted several projects at the same time.

A few years back, the home page was changed to what you see now. Rather than showing the most recent projects. It shows the highest ranked projects for the last 24 hours.

As you have found the "ranking" is a combination of views, comments and favorites - in ascending order of importance.

It is not perfect and if one were to propose something different for the home page - and it was worth the investment to change - it could happen.

What we have now took a while for everyone to get used to, but I do view it as an improvement. More projects are visible on the home page and the ranking does in general focus on the projects that generate more interest.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Favorited. Looks like this will be fun to follow.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't know the history of the top 3…so I've had my questions answered and learned a bit I guess. They are pretty looking boards, somewhat square on the corners and whatnot. The boards are centered nice in the pictures. I'm trying man


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

It used to be he who dies with the most toys wins, now it's who has the most buddies.
Quality of the project isn't the top validating factor. 
(Although some projects are stand alone top 3)

Everybody is allowed to put their own value on what the top 3 really is.
I look at a project and decide myself whether I like it or not. 
I really don't even go to the home page or pay attention to the daily top 3


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

The new EDITOR of this site , upon arrival , has stated that the Daily Top 3 , Editor Choice , E- mag , and
Facebook page , and content thereof is solely based on what She* likes* . *Did you guys miss those statements ?*
That kind of rules out all your assumptions about formulas and algorithms . The Daily Top 3 has become 
de facto retroactive , all the way back to the beginning of site history when there was no Daily Top 3 . 
It's just an advertising gimmick to promote and encourage more return customers , more clicks , more money .


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

> *Did you guys miss those statements ?*


Guilty as charged.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> The new EDITOR of this site , upon arrival , has stated that the Daily Top 3 , Editor Choice , E- mag , and
> Facebook page , and content thereof is solely based on what She* likes* . *Did you guys miss those statements ?*
> That kind of rules out all your assumptions about formulas and algorithms . The Daily Top 3 has become
> de facto retroactive , all the way back to the beginning of site history when there was no Daily Top 3 .
> ...


Wow, I would sure like to see where I said something like that because it sure doesn't sound like me.

I did mention that I select the "Editors Choice". Yes, I do choose projects that I especially like.

I have absolutely no control over the top 3, nor do I know the algorithm involved in how it works. It was set up the way it is, long before I became a part of this community.

I also do not write our newsletter, but I do make suggestions to the person in charge of it based on what y'all tell me. As an example, I asked that they add the interviews back into them.

One more thing, I am not responsible for the social media of this community, but I do at times share things there from this site.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

P.S. If something I said came across that way, please forgive me as that would never have been my intention.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

See Charlie, we didn't miss it cause it didn't happen!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

You believe what you want gfadvm , You start going sideways on me with snide remarks and
see what happens .


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Been on this site for long enough to post about 50 projects, in 1250+ days.

I have had ONE top three. Just one. Might be another 50 before I see another

Not really all THAT caught up in it, either. nice that one of mine was chosen. That is about it.

Of course IF you were to take a look sometime, there IS one cutting board in amongst the other 49…


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Cricket , my recollection was that the Top 3 and Editors choice was based on your preference . 
I will check content and see if those were somehow grouped inadvertently within a context . Language is
not a perfect medium . Who's decision was it to make the Daily Top 3 retroactive ? Are you privy to the logic
behind that ? If not , what are your thoughts about that ?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

When Martin set up the top 3, he (or an algorithm he wrote) went through all the older project posts and assigned top 3 scores.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I had to test my search skills - here is the post where the Top 3 were introduced


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I remembered it that way, Steve's research confirmed it. Retro not Cricket's doing, top 3 not her call.

Off to make a cutting board…

Edit: and I was comment #7 when Martin did it.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

This is a social board and human inner action is what it is. For what it's worth, I tend to agree with what jmartel (post #3) said and the second paragraph of post #27 by Charlie M.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> ...my recollection was that the Top 3 and Editors choice was based on your preference .
> - moment


Only Editor's Choice, as Cricket is the Editor. As has been said many times over, Top 3 has been the same for awhile. The only change (that I know of) since I joined was to fix the bug where people could F5 their project to Top 3. At least I think it was fixed, or maybe people just stopped doing it.

Like "Buddies list", I think Top 3 has an unfortunate name as it implies something other than it is. The Buddies list is just a way to follow someone's postings/project posts, it doesn't actually mean you are "buddies". It's an extremely common feature on internet forums. I'm fairly sure every forum of which I am a member has a similar mechanism. Top 3 are the three most active projects of the day based on a formula that involves views, favorites, and replies; I don't believe it was meant as a value judgement that those were the three best projects of the day but just an incentive to link your project on social media sites to promote the forum.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok sras , can you recall if the Daily Top 3 was introduced *before* or *after* Lumberjocks.com 
became associates with Escalate Media ? keeping in mind that Escalate Media became associated with Lumberjocks.com
BEFORE Martin sold it to them later . Thanks .


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Oof - I'd have to dig a bit. I'll toss out a guess and then we'll see if I can confirm…

My guess is before Escalate showed up


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

No points for me 

The post on Escalate Media was 1270 days ago and the post on the Daily 15/Top 3 was 955 days ago


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I had a suspicion that that would be the case , you and Charlie seem to understand my logic on 
the commerce of the matter , and who was around(Escalate Media ) to start or collaborate the start of the Daily top 3 . ; )
Thanks again sras .


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

No problem - it was an interesting question


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

On second thought, no comment.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I seldom leave my comfort zone anymore on Lumberjocks just for this reason, these kind of discussions.

I have liked Lumberjocks for a long time. I have met and continue to talk to the many friends I have made here. I think one would be hard pressed to find a better group of people. 
For some time though, any time I venture outside a select group of friends I see too many posts concerning disdain for certain features here. 
Ads. 
Top three. 
What is and is not considered a project. 
Someone stole my lollipop. 
Wait. That last one was from some kids I overheard arguing on a playground, but it fits right in.

No website is perfect. If it were, we'd all probably be on that perfect website and not here. 
Lumberjocks is as close to perfect as I've ever seen though. 
I pay no subscription fees (ads takes care of that charge). 
I don't post many projects anymore (it has become too much of a contest when I'd much rather just show friends who can appreciate my work and then move on). 
I don't have to worry about profanity, vulgarity, nudity, or pornography (management has been pretty good about keeping that garbage out). 
I don't have to worry about overbearing moderators (or you wouldn't see threads like this one). 
All in all guys, it is a real great site. 
If you don't think so, it is also a free site (remember the ads and no subscription fees?) It also doesn't cost a wooden nickel to go elsewhere if you like. 
As an added bonus, anyone who thinks they can build a better site and run it without ads while still being able to pay the bills, that is the great and wonderful thing about the internet, there is still plenty of room in the virtual world called the internet for you to go do just that.

That's all I have to say about that. 
I felt a need to get it off my chest. I will not stay around here and argue about my opinions, because that's exactly what they are. 
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

> I ve looked at the history of the daily top 3 as suggested. It looks like many of the daily top 3 are put there by the "buddie" system.
> 
> - freddy1962


I don't have any "buddies" here…and I've still managed to make the daily top three at least twice. Methinks you dost protest too much. Take a chill pill and perhaps reevaluate the way in which you evaluate. lol

Anyone who doesn't know diddly about wood working can look at a board and only see a board. It takes a careful eye to see the truth in a piece of wood or a wood project. Clearly, there was something about that "board" who caught people's eyes. Not some grand conspiracy. Trust me…none of us have enough time for conspiracy….too busy sanding our boards. lol


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*No website is perfect. If it were, we'd all probably be on that perfect website and not here.*

but then it would cease to be perfect… :^p


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> *No website is perfect. If it were, we'd all probably be on that perfect website and not here.*
> 
> but then it would cease to be perfect… :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Funny Matt!! I like it.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bummer!


> On second thought, no comment.
> 
> - Sandra


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Anyone who doesn't know diddly about wood working can look at a board and only see a board. It takes a careful eye to see the truth in a piece of wood or a wood project. Clearly, there was something about that "board" who caught people's eyes. Not some grand conspiracy. Trust me…none of us have enough time for conspiracy….too busy sanding our boards. *lol

I just threw up a bit, LOL My woodworking "eye" is just fine thanks. I simply asked a few questions and got a few answers. My point was after looking at this particular project and ALL the projects before and after it…this one made the top 3 and others barely got comments. It made absolutely no sense to me. It is clear to me, after looking at all this guys projects, that his buddies, being nice, made a lot of comments to propel him up to meet top 3 criteria, whatever that might be. I wasn't protesting or angry or whatever, just asking questions. Thanks.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I understand that you were questioning the formula/criteria for the Top 3, but it came off like you were singling out Monte's bar top project. I've wondered about how the criteria are weighted in the determination of the Top 3 myself. I only have 18 posted projects and 4 or 5 of them have been designated as Top 3 projects. I am by no means a very skilled woodworker, and I only have 43 LJ "buddies". I guess I've been lucky and posted on slow days.

By the way, Jeff, I visited your home page here on LJ and you do some very fine carving work.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

After receiving multiple reports (in this thread) of comments flagged for being abusive or offensive, I have removed a few comments. That is something I do not like doing, but at times I am left with no choice.

Gentle Reminder…
http://blog.v7n.com/2014/04/01/other-side-of-the-monitor/


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

> After receiving multiple reports (in this thread) of comments flagged for being abusive or offensive, I have removed a few comments. That is something I do not like doing, but at times I am left with no choice.
> 
> Gentle Reminder…
> http://blog.v7n.com/2014/04/01/other-side-of-the-monitor/
> ...


Cricket,

Isn't there some necessary paper work to fill out in these instances?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Ha. That's pretty much the extent of it Uncanny.

Now I know there is a daily top 3. It's a nice pat on the back I'm sure, but in the end who cares. Really. Does it really matter that it was started with this particular algorithm after escalate media blah blah blah, blah, blah blah blah. See where I'm going with this?

Me neither, because it's stupid to begin with.

But thanks for unblocking me Fred. I appreciate it.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I like cake..


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I had a couple of Top 3 before I had any buddies. Monte's work stands on its own, Top 3 or not. I would rather have Monte compliment my work any day than have a Top 3 spot.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> I like cake..
> 
> - Brad_Nailor


I prefer bacon. (grin)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I like cake..
> 
> - Brad_Nailor
> 
> ...


Is it really one or the other?!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

How about bacon pancakes?


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Warm bottles and dry diapers are available at the service desk for those who have the need. As for me, I will have bacon and carrot cake if you please. Oh, and send the bill to Monte, he started all this by posting a bunch of wood with paint on it. Of couurse you have to overlook his posts, he overdoses on exhaust fumes every summer. He is like a puppy with a full bladder in a forest when al those bikes come to town. Good on ya Monte my friend.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am sorry about my post regarding Wankerville Valley. And for those who live in the valley, I did not mean to offend you in any way.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I am definitely not the smartest man in the world or at LJ's. It has even been a hard climb getting back to writing and reading after the bombing.

This I do feel and I have been here long enough to know most things are not the "Buddy system" and that there is a lot of bitter people that just have to make others feel like they do.

If you do not like something please to do feel like you have to click on it or even be on LJ's

Personally I have gravitate to a small group of people I feel safe talking to and I would rather it be that way. So I personally feel bitter people should stick to their own posts and not share it with others.


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

arlin what the crap you told me you were the smartest man in the world?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

2407 Wankerville Rd , Hours : M-F 3am-3pm

.

.

.


----------

